
How to generate Yoda-voice by your text in 5 minutes - broutonlab
https://broutonlab.com/blog/generate-Yoda-voice-by-your-text-in-5-minutes
======
djrogers
That sample sounds less like Yoda than it would if I taught my chihuahua to
speak.

Don't mean to sound harsh, but doesn't it seem like given the title and
content of the link, the audio should somewhat resemble Yoda's voice? If you
played this to me blind, I probably wouldn't guess it was supposed to be Yoda
in my first 3 tries...

------
broutonlab
Article and colab demo on voice generation by source audio where in the end we
will have a complete understanding of the topic and will be made up Yoda or
even your own voice by a given text

